# squeakcreekhoney.com



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

nice site. IF I may make a suggestion: make the word "honey" more in focus. It is blurry. I would reword the link "coupon" to something else like "orering for your first time? click here to". Or to somethhing that is more upbeat versus just the word coupon. Coupon is something to celebrate. just my opinion. Remember, not to keep your web site static. Keep updating it. You might consider a blog or somethink linked in. 

Do you like your 866 number? Do people use it? How much does it cost on average? 

Take a look at my web site. I would love your feedback: http://www.sweetascanbeehoneyfarm.com


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice and clean. 

my 2c : 

I agree on honey comment from Isaac. It should be more visible. 
Border on top is also kind of not right. Maybe without border all around whatsoever. I think it would look sleek without border  Try and decide...

Here is one of the best beekeeper sites I saw. It is in Slovenian but check the design  http://www.cebelarstvo-luzar.si/


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice site, I kinda like the HONEY on the the top, my 2c.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow Chef. That's a nice one. Who built it for you? Do it yourself?

Good suggestions. It definitely is a work in progress. I'm going to go see my friend who has helped me w/ my labels and banners and see if we can get those graphics on the site, instead or as well.

So far no calls from the 866 number. I hope I haven't taken the expensive route. Discover Business Cards set me up w/ Web.com. They built the site and provided the 866 number. Time will tell. This is a learning process for me.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm a graphic artist for a living. My two suggestions would be:

Add 1 or 2 photos on the main page of your actual product in containers or bottles w/labels. People want to see what they might be buying. Also stores would want to envision what the product might look like on the shelf.

The fact that the honey you are showing dripping on the two photos on main page is almost clear in color is oddly disconcerting to me. It almost looks more like corn syrup than honey because it's almost clear in color. Is that intentional? I think people expect honey to be a rich golden color.

Those that two things that jump out for me.

Good luck on your venture!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Omie.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> So far no calls from the 866 number.


I am here for ya Mark. If you would like me to call let me know. 

Seriously Though,

I like the site a lot. The only thing that stands out to me is the color of the honey. I know it’s a light colored honey, but I think the general consumer associates honey as a golden color. But that also could be a location generalization. Or is that the honey you offer. Light?

Or maybe if you had some pics of your product and a brief description of that type of honey. Kind of how Chef does it. 

I know it’s a work in progress, but I like what I see so far.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

great ideas Omie.

One thing to think about is to use your web site as a medium to sell. That is the first step. The second step is to position your web site so it GETS sales without you doing much of the leg work. Yes, it will take some work to get it positioned but it will pay off in the future.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Hambone said:


> I am here for ya Mark. If you would like me to call let me know.
> 
> Seriously Though,
> 
> I like the site a lot. The only thing that stands out to me is the color of the honey.


Thanks Hambone. Call any time, between 7am and 9pm. Does your caller id say Hambone? So I know not to pick up. Ha, ha. Just kidding a kidder.

Yeah, I don't know where they got that picture. I'll be working on getting my own photos on the site. I just got the digital camera from my wife. I took some photos of the 5 lb jar last night. I may have to get a professional to do it for me. Someone who knows how to light the subject. Maybe not.


----------

